# El escandaloso rumor que circula sobre las vacaciones de Sánchez y las presuntas amenazas a su escolta y personal de servicio



## cuñado de bar (12 Ago 2022)

Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.

Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.

Circula una información en el canal de *Telegram ‘Espíritu Templario’* que, aunque sin confirmar, nos podemos creer totalmente porque es muy propia del comportamiento que tiene el ‘okupa’ que tenemos metido en la Moncloa. Se nos dice desde este canal lo siguiente:



“_Sánchez tiene muchos frentes abiertos.

Amenaza a todo el personal, escolta incluida [109 personas y un retén de Antidisturbios] que quien publique una foto de los termostato de La Mareta, no volverá a trabajar en su vida.

Les aseguro que ninguno sube de 21°_“.









Y efectivamente, es un rumor que no tenemos confirmado, ¿pero les extraña a alguno de ustedes esto que se está denunciando en este canal? Por no hablar de la enorme cantidad de amiguitos que se habrá llevado, como hace siempre, a gastos completamente pagados por todos los españoles. ¡¡Como si fuera la primera vez!!

El escandaloso rumor que circula sobre las vacaciones de Sánchez y las presuntas amenazas a su escolta y personal de servicio - El Diestro

¿Pensáis que es cierto o es fake news?


----------



## Kabraloka (12 Ago 2022)

nadie se cree las medidas de antonio

21 grados en su palacio? normal, y si le da la puta gana se pone a menos. Faltaría más...


----------



## zirick (12 Ago 2022)

El personaje que para ir de Moncloa a la base de Torrejón de Ardoz coge un superpuma que gasta sólo el queroseno 600 litros/hora.





De verdad pensáis que a ese personaje le importa un 1% el ecologismo, la temperatura o el gasto?
Le sobrais todos pero necesita vuestros votos.


----------



## Javito68 (12 Ago 2022)

Yo que pensaba que las amenazas de no hace fotos era a begoño en ropa de baño.


----------



## aventurero artritico (12 Ago 2022)

es lo que pasa cuando un mindundi mentiroso llega a presidente, que se cree el rey de marte.


----------



## Komanche O_o (12 Ago 2022)

Espíritu Templario    
Vaya panda de INCELS gordogranudo y Calbos debe haber ahí.. - - - >


----------



## Yomimo (12 Ago 2022)

Ojalá algún día acabe juzgado y condenado este tipejo asqueroso.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (12 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados.



Los chiflados sois los que con toda la evidencia quereis mantener a todo coste la connotacion positiva de la palabra "democracia".

Lo que sucede es precisamente esto, que disfrutamos la democracia de lleno


----------



## Espeluznao (12 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> El personaje que para ir de Moncloa a la base de Torrejón de Ardoz coge un superpuma que gasta sólo el queroseno 600 litros/hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que Pedro Sánchez tiene un trauma infantil relacionado con los aviones, o con volar.. tal vez sus padres nunca lo llevaron en avión a ninguna parte. Pobre Pedrito (PP).


----------



## Desencantado (13 Ago 2022)

Beg sí que tiene 21 de termostato. Mínimo.


----------



## tocafa (13 Ago 2022)

Pero si se la suda lo del ecologismo. Es sólo una careta de marketing para engañar a sus votantes.
Resulta curioso que sus votantes pasando calor y sin poder irse ni de vacaciones y éste perro de vacaciones como si no pasara nada y contaminando como el que más.


----------



## Karma bueno (13 Ago 2022)

tocafa dijo:


> Pero si se la suda lo del ecologismo. Es sólo una careta de marketing para engañar a sus votantes.
> Resulta curioso que sus votantes pasando calor y sin poder irse ni de vacaciones y éste perro de vacaciones como si no pasara nada y contaminando como el que más.



Si esta escrito en la santa Biblia:
"Por sus ACTOS los conocereis"


----------



## Felson (13 Ago 2022)

Fake total. Un espacio grande y diáfano tienes que poner el termostato del aire acondicionado a 17 para que de verdad se consiga una temperatura de 22. Si va gente (las personas somos hornos andantes), incluso habría que ponerlo a menos para que la temperatura real sea mínimamente reconfortante. Está claro que intentan hacerle parecer solo un imbécil y no un malnacido.


----------



## unaburbu (13 Ago 2022)

zirick dijo:


> El personaje que para ir de Moncloa a la base de Torrejón de Ardoz coge un superpuma que gasta sólo el queroseno 600 litros/hora.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Segunda vez que oigo lo de los votos y tengo que corregir. Ya tiene controlado Indra. Le interesa que no nos sublevemos, nada más. Los votos los pone la tecnología y la corrupción.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ago 2022)

Vaya tía más rara que sale en la foto.


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2022)

El Diestro no es una fuente fiable.
Es una especie de Mediterráneo Digital, pero de extrema derecha.


----------



## Gonzalor (13 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.
> 
> ...



Me lo creo. De un tío que, después de decir que se saca la corbata para luchar contra el cambio climático, se sube a un helicóptero para recorrer 20 km, te puedes esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## elKaiser (13 Ago 2022)

Los votos de las 70.000 mesas electorales, los cuenta cualquiera en su casa con una hoja Excell.


----------



## DVD1975 (13 Ago 2022)

Es cierto tengo contactos y es cierto.
Es mas sabe que va caer y se está buscando trabajo fuera de España.


----------



## Hasta los webs (13 Ago 2022)

Debe ser el Begoño.Tiene polla,no tiene coño..


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Ago 2022)

Sánchez es un aspirante a dictatorzuelo, no llega a dictador ni de coña aunque esté cortado por el mismo patrón (haz lo que digo, no lo que hago).

Eso o es muchísimo más inteligente de lo que la gente se piensa, tiene un elaborado plan y estamos solo en una de sus fases.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (13 Ago 2022)




----------



## Kbkubito (13 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos,ni cotiza.


----------



## Kbkubito (13 Ago 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1154956



Caracrater,hijoputa!


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Ago 2022)

Kbkubito dijo:


> Caracrater,hijoputa!



Jajajajajja yo le llamo Granini


----------



## Antiglobalismo (13 Ago 2022)

No hace falta publicar nada. Creo que todos sabemos que este hijo de puta las leyes absurdas no las pone para el.

El termostato de las estancias imperiales de Viruelo I desde luego que están a menos de 21.

El problema no es creerse eso o no, porque es algo seguro, es porque cojones no vamos todos al puto palacio que ocupa el hijo de puta a asaltarlo y asegurarnos que ponga bien el termostato según su ley absurda, y además de tirarle por la ventana, a él y al travelo de su esposo.


----------



## diogenes de sinope (13 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.
> 
> ...



Si el que le pone la crema fuese una mujer, diría que eso es un micromachismo.


----------



## John Smmith (13 Ago 2022)

Puto pais!!  

¿Alguien lo habia dudado? La progrez es asi, haz lo que digo, no lo que hago.


----------



## Profesor.Poopsnagle (13 Ago 2022)

Tras gastarse 7 millones de euros en preparar la Mareta para sus vacaciones, no tengo por qué dudar de su solidaridad y de que el termostato esté, no a 27, sino a 30°C.


----------



## unaburbu (13 Ago 2022)

Tu poca antigüedad, ratio y falta de respeto te meten al ignore de cabeza.


----------



## Tejota (13 Ago 2022)

Claro que Indra no cuenta ningun voto. Indra solo hace las anotaciones del recuento hecho por los integrantes de las mesas en el resultado final.
Y esas anotaciones pueden ser reales o no, segun convenga, y que todavia no me han explicado por que no se auditan por los apoderados de los partidos que son los que tienen las actas originales.

A ver cuando es el dia que Indra da unos resultados y un partido impugna ese resultado porque no coinciden los datos de Indra con el recuento de lo que pone en las actas originales de sus apoderados. Y eso, a dia de hoy, cualquier partido puede hacerlo con la tecnologia actual. Otra cosa es que interese o no hacerlo al partido en cuestion.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (13 Ago 2022)

Viendo que tira de Falcon y helicóptero en lugar de tren y coche, no creo que ningún termostato suba de 17...


----------



## 917 (13 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es cierto tengo contactos y es cierto.
> Es mas sabe que va caer y se está buscando trabajo fuera de España.



Joder, cuanto se sabe por aquí...ni la CIA, esto debe ser Langley....


----------



## Tejota (13 Ago 2022)

Yo no he dicho que Indra recuente los votos. He dicho que Indra anota ese recuento de votos que puede ser real o no.
Y subnormal lo sera tu padre. Payaso.


----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (13 Ago 2022)

Jajajajjajaja auuuuuu


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (13 Ago 2022)

Pues el comportamiento normal de un psicópata.


----------



## Tejota (13 Ago 2022)

Pues deben hacer muy bien su trabajo (los de Indra) porque el resultado que aparece en todas las televisiones horas despues del cierre de colegios es el resultado que prevalece despues sea o no sea el real. Y esto ha ocurrido asi siempre. Todavia no he visto que dias despues cambie el resultado oficial dado por Indra a las pocas horas de cerrar los colegios.
Yo lo que quiero saber es quien audita a Indra.... o no es necesario?? O no interesa??? Porque poder se puede auditar a Indra con las actas que tienen en su poder los apoderados de los partidos despues del recuento hecho por las mesas de cada colegio.


----------



## FuckCommunism (13 Ago 2022)

Yo lo que nunca voy a entender es que con tanta gente alrededor nunca ninguno esté cabreado con el hijo de puta de viruelo y lo cosa a puñaladas en algún pasillo oscuro.


----------



## hyugaa (13 Ago 2022)

LA CULPA NO ES SUYA

MIRAR DEL LADO DE LOS VOTANTES


----------



## Tiresias (13 Ago 2022)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Pues el comportamiento normal de un psicópata.



Más miedo dan los que le votan, ésos sí que son psicópatas y están por todas partes con su bozal bien apretado.

Ya no digo nada de la "oposición", cómplice necesaria de todos los abusos que sufrimos desde que está este señor de presidente.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Ago 2022)

Le gusta ir por Moncloa con los abrigos de visón del begoño y para eso, hace falta estar como mucho a 18 grados


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Ago 2022)

Es nuestro guapo y él hace lo que le sale del cipote.

Esta obsesionado con FRANCO y el quiere ser mejor.


----------



## FuckCommunism (13 Ago 2022)

Yo lo haría de tenerlo cerca, pero no es el caso. Hijoputa.


----------



## thanos2 (13 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.
> 
> ...



Ve a hacer un trámite a cualquier administración pública. En ventanilla están a 23 º con suerte. 
En oficinas a 19-20º. 

Aquí solo cumple el currito por el miedo a las multas.


----------



## fredesvindo (13 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es cierto tengo contactos y es cierto.
> Es mas sabe que va caer y se está buscando trabajo fuera de España.




Quien lo contrate buen contratado será, pero si busca trabajo fuera es que fuera quiere quedarse y porque miedo tendrá aquí en España.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Ago 2022)

No me puedo creer que con todos los enemigos que se va creando el hijoputa este, a ninguno se le haya ido la olla todavía y lo haya degollado de oreja a oreja. Increíble, de verdad. Yo si lo tuviera delante me costaría horrores contenerme. ¿Tanta es la sumisión reinante?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2022)

Yomimo dijo:


> Ojalá algún día acabe juzgado y condenado este tipejo asqueroso.



que siga de presidente después de tantos desmanes, sólo indica que es sicario de organismos supranacionales que han metido a su broker para saquear España. 
Todo lo mal que lo está haciendo como ejecutivo en el puesto de mando, es beneficio para sus jefes enemigos de España. 

Es como si Putin hubiese conseguido colocar de presidente al contrario a Zelenski


----------



## alas97 (13 Ago 2022)

Melafo al kent.


----------



## Burt Lancaster (13 Ago 2022)

Una información completamente fiable aunque algo sesgada

Los termostatos en La Mareta están a 18 grados ,no a 21


----------



## Covaleda (13 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los chiflados sois los que con toda la evidencia quereis mantener a todo coste la connotacion positiva de la palabra "democracia".
> 
> Lo que sucede es precisamente esto, que disfrutamos la democracia de lleno



EXACTO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Ago 2022)

la historia de los nazis, contada por los enemigos de Europa, es tan absurda como la historia de Simón Bolívar . 

Para que te des una idea lo que pasaba en otras partes del mundo cuando supuestamente se quemaban millones de cuerpos hasta no dejar ningún rastro , te paso este enlace .
A ver si aprenden el truco para incinerar cuerpos sin gas, ni combustible , cuando en España se colapsan las incineradoras mucho más potentes y eficientes . 









Barcelona, al borde del colapso porque no puede incinerar más de 150 cuerpos diarios


La alta demanda de incineraciones es lo que puede crear un desequilibrio entre las peticiones y la disponibilidad, lo que podría llevar al colapso




www.elconfidencial.com





*La huella de la partición*
Los nuevos Estados de India y Pakistán lograron hacerse con el control de la Administración y las fuerzas de seguridad en relativamente poco tiempo. A finales de 1947 las acciones violentas habían sido sofocadas. No obstante, ambos países entraron en guerra por el control de Jammu y Cachemira, un principado que no se decidió inicialmente por integrarse en ninguno de los dos Estados, aunque más tarde optaría por la India. Pakistán logró ocupar el noroeste de la región, foco constante de tensión desde entonces.



El balance final de la partición fue desgarrador: más de tres millones y medio de personas desaparecieron en 1947, alrededor de un 15% de todos los que migraron. En Pakistán, un quinto de la población del nuevo país procedía del otro lado de la frontera. La mayoría de las familias que cambiaron de país ocuparon las viviendas que otros migrantes habían dejado vacías, aunque muchas quedaron sin hogar. Las que se negaron a abandonar sus casas se vieron expuestas a la violencia comunal, que ha reaparecido intermitentemente en ambos países desde la independencia. Pakistán, dividido en una parte occidental y otra oriental separadas por la India y con culturas e idiomas distintos, experimentaría a su vez una traumática guerra civil en 1971 que culminaría con la independencia de Bangladés.


----------



## inteño (13 Ago 2022)

Hay que hacer gasto antes de que se le termine el chollo.


----------



## trancos123 (13 Ago 2022)

unaburbu dijo:


> Segunda vez que oigo lo de los votos y tengo que corregir. Ya tiene controlado Indra. Le interesa que no nos sublevemos, nada más. Los votos los pone la tecnología y la corrupción.



Los votos no los cuenta Indra.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Ago 2022)

Ejquelosfajsistassonellos dijo:


> Los chiflados sois los que con toda la evidencia quereis mantener a todo coste la connotacion positiva de la palabra "democracia".
> 
> Lo que sucede es precisamente esto, que disfrutamos la democracia de lleno



Trevijano disentiría.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Ago 2022)

cuñado de bar dijo:


> Quien quiera seguir despistado, puede hacerlo, pero seguir pensando y defendiendo que en España hay una democracia, a estas alturas de la película, es de estar muy chiflados. No hay más que remitirse a lo que ha estado haciendo Sánchez en estos años en la Moncloa, para darnos cuenta que este tipo es un dictador de tomo y lomo.
> 
> Esa dictadura no solo se demuestra con sus actos políticos, no hay más que ver la actitud de los medios de comunicación hacia el personaje para darse cuenta de que lo que estamos diciendo no es ninguna locura. Y por si esto fuera poco, además es mentiroso, vanidoso y un gran practicante de la ley del embudo, con la parte ancha solo para él.
> 
> ...



Para qué debería pasar frío?
Solo los locos lo ponéis a 21!


----------



## CASA (13 Ago 2022)

_._


Y esas gafas y la gorrita ridícula,... no puedo describir lo narcisista y mamarracho que me parece este tipo. Dudo mucho que las críticas le molesten, prefiere ser el centro de atención a las malas a que no hablen de él. 

Y plenamente consciente de que le están haciendo una foto, otro personaje de ese nivel ni se inmuta y pasa a tope de que le fotografíen, a este le ha faltado el pelo de un piojo para levantarse y chulearle al fotógrafo.


----------



## jeiper (13 Ago 2022)

Hago una foto de mi termostato a 21 y lo subo a Twitter como "Filtrador 3 Todo por mi rabo". Cómo si fuera difícil fakear esto.


----------



## Gusman (13 Ago 2022)

Dejale que amenaze a sus escoltas a ver si con suerte algun loco le quita de enmedio de una puta vez.


----------



## frankie83 (13 Ago 2022)

Burt Lancaster dijo:


> Una información completamente fiable aunque algo sesgada
> 
> Los termostatos en La Mareta están a 18 grados ,no a 21



A 15, es sabido que a todos les gusta congelarse


----------



## Karma bueno (14 Ago 2022)

Tu, a tus vacas Subnormal


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

trancos123 dijo:


> Los votos no los cuenta Indra.



Haz el favor de no negar el Mito Fundacional Burbujero, so réprobo.


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> No me puedo creer que con todos los enemigos que se va creando el hijoputa este, a ninguno se le haya ido la olla todavía y lo haya degollado de oreja a oreja. Increíble, de verdad. Yo si lo tuviera delante me costaría horrores contenerme. ¿Tanta es la sumisión reinante?



Huy qué miedooooo...


----------



## digipl (14 Ago 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Pues deben hacer muy bien su trabajo (los de Indra) porque el resultado que aparece en todas las televisiones horas despues del cierre de colegios es el resultado que prevalece despues sea o no sea el real.



Eso no es así. Es bastante corriente que algún diputado cambie cuando se cuentan los votos en el extranjero que ocurre unos días después en la junta electoral.
El sistema español, creado en los 70 cuando el uso de los ordenadores era mínimo, es muy garantista y hay muchos ojos mirando cada paso.

El problema está en los partidos políticos ya que basta dominar la cúpula para dominar todo el conjunto. Y es lo que se ha hecho en casi todas las democracias occidentales que están dirigidas por globalistas con vínculos claros a unos pocos centros de poder que son los que les han aupado.

En el caso Sanchez, por ejemplo, su vuelta al poder después de ser defenestrado por la vieja guardia del PSOE vino gracias al apoyo monetario y mediático de las innumerables fundaciones y ONG de la Open Society creadas por Soros. Casos similares, que involucran al WEF o a la Open Society, se repiten por casi todas los países llamados occidentales.

El sistema político democrático está totalmente hackeado.


----------



## Teofrasto (14 Ago 2022)

El mayor traidor, trilero y felón de la historia de España


----------



## socrates99 (14 Ago 2022)

Teofrasto dijo:


> El mayor traidor, trilero y felón de la historia de España



Mas traidores son los de los balcones y nadie dice nada.
Denunciando a gente que paseaba por la calle,puto populacho.
Teneis el presidente que os merecéis,igual Que el narco,el coletas,o el del paquete preto.


----------



## Karlb (14 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Haz el favor de no negar el Mito Fundacional Burbujero, so réprobo.





trancos123 dijo:


> Los votos no los cuenta Indra.



Y el Dioni no contaba el dinero, sólo transportaba las sacas.


----------



## Euron G. (14 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> Huy qué miedooooo...



Paleto, el uy es sin H. De nada.


----------



## KUTRONIO (14 Ago 2022)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Es cierto tengo contactos y es cierto.
> Es mas sabe que va caer y se está buscando trabajo fuera de España.



A mi me han dicho que se está poniendo nervioso porque de momento es que por tener no tiene ni buenas palabras. Lo de Secretario General de la Otan se debieron reir de él a la puta cara como cinco minutos sin parar.

Está intentandolo ahora por el lado financiero, con el Banco Central Europeo, en algún puesto intermedio sin exposición mediática pero muy bien pagado pero lo mismo de momento ni buenas palabras


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Paleto, el uy es sin H. De nada.



Te equivocas. Ambas son correctas.
Adios, valiente guerrero de Internet...


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Ago 2022)

Chortinos de 21 o bombonas en las sedes


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Y el Dioni no contaba el dinero, sólo transportaba las sacas.



No hagas ahora la gracieta, tio listo.


----------



## Karlb (14 Ago 2022)

917 dijo:


> No hagas ahora la gracieta, tio listo.



Cómo que gracieta.


----------



## Tejota (14 Ago 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Eso no es así. Es bastante corriente que algún diputado cambie cuando se cuentan los votos en el extranjero que ocurre unos días después en la junta electoral.
> El sistema español, creado en los 70 cuando el uso de los ordenadores era mínimo, es muy garantista y hay muchos ojos mirando cada paso.



Si pero solo es un diputado, no mas... o sea minimas diferencias respecto a los resultados dados pocas horas despues del recuento. Digamos que ese recuento dias posteriores no altera en absoluto el resultado final.
Por eso mismo que se creo en los 70 sin informatica masiva como hay ahora es cuando se puede ver si verdaderamente hay tongo o no. Y es muy facil verificar si hay tongo o no con los medios actuales. Lo vengo diciendo desde hace ya varios años pero ningun partido con su red de apoderados por todos los colegios electorales quiere o sabe hacer esa verificacion.

Las actas manuscritas que van a los juzgados y de donde presuntamente salen los resultados via Indra horas mas tarde o via JEC dias posteriores, esas actas las tienen en su poder los apoderados de los partidos (todos ellos sin excepcion nada mas cerrar el colegio). Tan sencillo como hacer un recuento paralelo desde los partidos y verificar el resultado con el supuestamente oficial. Hoy es posible hacerlo sin grandes complicaciones.

Alguien me quiere decir por que esto no se hace ?? Si hubiese un pucherazo considerable este mecanismo lo dejaria en evidencia. Otra cosa es que despues se llevara a tramite o no, pero poder se puede hacer hoy. En los 80 no, obviamente.


----------



## notorius.burbujo (14 Ago 2022)

Lo que si me escandalizaria es que lo tuviese a 27.


----------



## eljusticiero (14 Ago 2022)

En Lanzarote no hacen falta aires acondicionados, el presi puede estar en su chabola a 24-25 perfectamente.

Fuente: yo y mi apartamento de lanzarote desde el que escribo estas lineaslíneas


----------



## Mongolo471 (14 Ago 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Yo creo que Pedro Sánchez tiene un trauma infantil relacionado con los aviones, o con volar.. tal vez sus padres nunca lo llevaron en avión a ninguna parte. Pobre Pedrito (PP).



Yo lo veo desde otro punto de vista, "Venga Pedrito, qué llega el avión", pero era su padre con tetas y rabo (Bibiana o Manolo).


----------



## 917 (14 Ago 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Cómo que gracieta.



La comparación chusca que haces, tio.


----------



## digipl (14 Ago 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Alguien me quiere decir por que esto no se hace ?? Si hubiese un pucherazo considerable este mecanismo lo dejaria en evidencia. Otra cosa es que despues se llevara a tramite o no, pero poder se puede hacer hoy. En los 80 no, obviamente.



¿Quien te dice que no se hace? En los casos donde puede variar un cargo, los partidos escudriñan hasta el ultimo voto para ver si pueden arañar alguno o impugnar otros. El tema es que, en el sistema provincial que tenemos, el pescado está vendido de antemano. Solo en algunas circunscripciones se puede producir alguna variación.

Y todos los partidos, tanto hoy como en los años 70, analizan los datos de las actas. Ahora con ordenadores y software GIS y antes con plantillas y calculadoras. Se están jugando mucha pasta.

Y teniendo las actas, es extraordinariamente fácil, incluso sin ordenadores, verificar los resultados. Una sola persona en las provincias pequeñas y un pequeño equipo en las grandes te lo hace en pocas horas.


----------



## Tejota (14 Ago 2022)

digipl dijo:


> ¿Quien te dice que no se hace? En los casos donde puede variar un cargo, los partidos escudriñan hasta el ultimo voto para ver si pueden arañar alguno o impugnar otros. El tema es que, en el sistema provincial que tenemos, el pescado está vendido de antemano. Solo en algunas circunscripciones se puede producir alguna variación.
> 
> Y todos los partidos, tanto hoy como en los años 70, analizan los datos de las actas. Ahora con ordenadores y software GIS y antes con plantillas y calculadoras. Se están jugando mucha pasta.
> 
> Y teniendo las actas, es extraordinariamente fácil, incluso sin ordenadores, verificar los resultados. Una sola persona en las provincias pequeñas y un pequeño equipo en las grandes te lo hace en pocas horas.



Pues si se hace, a que viene tanto Indra, algoritmos y demas conspiraciones baratas? Yo por lo menos en las mesas que he estado, los apoderados iban mas de hacer el canelo que verificar las actas. Y algunos ni se las llevaban. Todavia no he visto ningun partido hacer publicamente esa verificacion via apoderados. Tu lo has visto?


----------



## digipl (14 Ago 2022)

Tejota dijo:


> Pues si se hace, a que viene tanto Indra, algoritmos y demas conspiraciones baratas? Yo por lo menos en las mesas que he estado, los apoderados iban mas de hacer el canelo que verificar las actas. Y algunos ni se las llevaban. Todavia no he visto ningun partido hacer publicamente esa verificacion via apoderados. Tu lo has visto?



Indra solo sirve para que los medios tengan los datos (provisionales) lo antes posible y un montón de periodistas y políticos aparezcan en las teles, periódicos o similares diciendo chorradas. Un teatrillo para que parezca que se está jugando realmente algo cuando, salga el que salga, acabará haciendo la misma política.
Y si, yo he visto como los apoderados llevaban una copia de las actas a las sedes de su partido político.


----------



## Tejota (14 Ago 2022)

digipl dijo:


> Indra solo sirve para que los medios tengan los datos (provisionales) lo antes posible y un montón de periodistas y políticos aparezcan en las teles, periódicos o similares diciendo chorradas. Un teatrillo para que parezca que se está jugando realmente algo cuando, salga el que salga, acabará haciendo la misma política.
> Y si, yo he visto como los apoderados llevaban una copia de las actas a las sedes de su partido político.



Pues mira, yo lo tengo muy claro. El dia que haya unas elecciones en este pais y haya la sombra de pucherazo. Si ese dia, salen varios partidos de diferente ideologia a decir publicamente que segun sus recuentos via apoderados el resultado es practicamente identico al provisional ofrecido horas despues del cierre de colegios, entonces las elecciones seran limpias y transparentes. Mientras eso no se produzca y los partidos callen, la duda siempre estara ahi.


----------



## Felson (14 Ago 2022)

Podría ser, es una de las opciones, como las son todas con todas las posibilidades que nos envuelven. En su caso, ha tenido una oportunidad de demostrar lo que es y lo ha demostrado, para su desgracia y, sobre todo, desgracia de los demás.


----------



## kikelon (14 Ago 2022)

Javito68 dijo:


> Yo que pensaba que las amenazas de no hace fotos era a begoño en ropa de baño.



Marcando más rabo que Belcebú


----------



## DarkNight (14 Ago 2022)

tantos viajes de Falcon y el Dictador no tiene ni un accidente


Los técnicos de mantenimiento del Falcon son los responsables REALES de tener que aguantar a este hijoputa


----------



## Können (14 Ago 2022)

Osea que ha ido a Lanzarote de vacaciones. ¿Nadie se anima a hacer algo chuli con el?


----------



## Derroition Man (15 Ago 2022)

Es un tirano al servicio de la judeomasonada, no me extrañaria que le pusiesemos una estatua en Madrid como a Bolívar.


----------

